# I am going to set up my own Brine Salt system



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is my thought process up to this point.

Now keep in mind that this is for a small setup. It will only be used for 20 driveways. The 3 tanks planned are 55 gallon white poly drums.










Questions:

1) Can pump #1 be a bilge pump?









http://www.wholesalemarine.com/pc/MAY-22502/33000002/Bilge+Pumps/Proline+Bilge+Pumps+500GPH.html

2) Can pump #2 be a clear water pump?









http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=1479

or like this one?









http://www.tractorsupply.com/home-i...onge-trade-multi-purpose-pump-12-v-dc-3124900


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Pump needs to be stainless inside. I tried some of the cheaper ones, you get what you pay for. i pad about $400 for mine from dultmeier.

Your mix tank needs to have a way to re-circulate. 
Have a tube at the top of your mix tank gravity flow water into the res. tank. Pump out the res. tank into the bottom of the mix tank to push the water through the granular salt material until your res. tank equals 23.3%. Put a 3 way valve on that pump and then you can flip the handle and pump from your res. tank into your truck tank.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97045&page=2
http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=542
http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=552

Take a look?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry I did not get back to this, got a lot of things going on now that are taking precedence!!

Thanks for the pictures that is a heck of a setup you got there.

I will get back to this project soon after my truck frame is fixed.


Thanks.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Im NOT trying to be a smart A#$...But why would you go to all the trouble with pumps and lines and tanks Etc..When you can buy brine for fairly cheap..Around here it goes for 40-45 cents a gallon Retail...If you buy in bulk that price starts to go way down...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Matson Snow;997402 said:


> Im NOT trying to be a smart A#$...But why would you go to all the trouble with pumps and lines and tanks Etc..When you can buy brine for fairly cheap..Around here it goes for 40-45 cents a gallon Retail...If you buy in bulk that price starts to go way down...


I make mine for 12 cents per gallon, and that's actually high? Because I didn't buy a lot of salt?

8,000 gals x .42 / gal = $3,360

8,000 gals x .12 / gal = $ 960 ?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Kubota 8540;997415 said:


> I make mine for 12 cents per gallon, and that's actually high? Because I didn't buy a lot of salt?
> 
> 8,000 gals x .42 / gal = $3,360
> 
> 8,000 gals x .12 / gal = $ 960 ?


Thats Great...Is that after all the costs of the equipment..Materals..Your time..If so thats a great deal...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Matson Snow;997432 said:


> Thats Great...Is that after all the costs of the equipment..Materals..Your time..If so thats a great deal...


I figure my time for about 5 cents per gallon with the small brinemaker I have. Which if I had of bought more salt rather than the small amount I did, it would have easily offset the 5 cents per gallon. If I doubled my cost to $1,920 my equipment has already paid for itself. Still would have saved $1,400. The bigger the brinemaker the less labor to make it per gallon. Planning on making a larger brine maker this summer. I think I can cut that 12 cents per gallon in half? Buy more salt and a bigger brinemaker. Now if you have to buy your water from a city supply that will raise your cost also. But I have seen great results and savings, so this next winter I hope to increase to 10,000 gallons.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

We saved alot of money by making our own brine also....as for the city tap water,,,,,got a great deal on some bottled water that equaled out to 2cents per gallon.....but now we have to figure out how to get rid of the 4,000 plastic bottles we have laying around in the shop :laughing: and make sure if u use bottled water you tell the workers to not drink it....too many potty breaks !


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

kipcom;998587 said:


> We saved alot of money by making our own brine also....as for the city tap water,,,,,got a great deal on some bottled water that equaled out to 2cents per gallon.....but now we have to figure out how to get rid of the 4,000 plastic bottles we have laying around in the shop :laughing: and make sure if u use bottled water you tell the workers to not drink it....too many potty breaks !


Natural spring or flavored? :laughing:


----------



## DRIFTER92 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=574

Is my sprayer unit that i am adding 2 nozzles to as we speak letting the garage warm up.

Im 150lb 6' tall and i can get everything in and out by myself, i have a long bed though. 
305 gallon tank from www.tank-depot.com in the bed. 2) 275 gallon totes to mix, 2) 330 gallons for storage. i have a extreme mix and a normal brine mix on hang depending on what i need and leave a batch in the mixers so 3 loads ready to go. I covered 4 acres with 300 gallons and it did a good job, strait 23.5% brine.

Also did my road before the storm and after the county plowed the road there wasnt a spec of snow or ice on the surface. Pre-treating is where its at if you charge jobs by the job and not by the hour.


----------



## davetileguy (Oct 26, 2010)

Could sea water (free) be mixed with salt? In Seattle it never gets below 20 deg.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

davetileguy;1115414 said:


> Could sea water (free) be mixed with salt? In Seattle it never gets below 20 deg.


I would not hesitate to think someone is going to complain about sucking up and spraying sea water though?


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

Why would you wanna mix it with salt?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

wenzelosllc;1115609 said:


> Why would you wanna mix it with salt?


Sea water has a low saturation of salt in it. The salt brine we use to melt snow and ice with is 23-24%. Sea water I think for the most part is only 12-15%?


----------



## wenzelosllc (Dec 7, 2009)

Gotcha. So instead of getting away with a totally free solution, you're looking to make it more of a subsidized one.

I looked it up and it's like 3.5%. Dave, I think it would just be easier and simpler to start from scratch. Then you know exactly how much there is and can control the concentration based on temp. And don't have to be at the shore to get the water.


----------

